# Gästebuch Eintragsformular sendet keine Daten an Datenbank!



## El_ChiBchA (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht mein Eintragsformular zu laufen zu bringen!
Es Überträgt einfach keine Daten an meine DB!

Ich bin ein Anfänger was php betrifft und versuche jetzt schon eine Weile dieses Gästebuch zu erstellen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand mein Code kontrollieren:



```
<?
 $id = 'root'; 
 $pw = ''; 
 $host ='localhost'; 
 $db = 'Salsortega'; 
 $table = "gbook"; 

 $res_id = mysql_connect($host,$id,$pw)
 	or die("Keine Verbindung zum Datenbankserver!");
	
 mysql_select_db($db)
 	or die("Konnte die Datenbank <b>$database</b> nicht auswählen!"); 
?>
```


```
<?php
include("../inc/connect_inc_2.php");
include("../inc/functions_inc.php");

$ip = $HTTP_SERVER_VARS["REMOTE_ADDR"];
$datum = date("d.m.Y");

$fehler = 0;
$fehlermeldungStart = '<table width="600" border="0" bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" align="center">'."\n";

$fehlermeldung = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\"><span class=\"header\" >Ayayay! Es traten Fehler auf!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";

$fehlermeldungEnde = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\">Klicke bitte auf <a href=\"javascript:history.back()\">Zur&uuml;ck</a> und &auml;ndere Deine Angaben!</td>\n</tr>\n";

$fehlermeldungEnde .= "</table>\n";

if($name == "")
{
	$fehler = 1;
	$fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Name:</td>\n";
	$fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\">Du hast noch keinen Namen eingegeben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}
if($inhalt == "")
{
	$fehler = 1;
	$fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Eintrag:</td>\n";
	$fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\">Du hast noch keinen Eintrag geschrieben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}
?>

<?php
if(!$submit)
{
?>

<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" name="eintragung" id="contactForm" />
  <fieldset><legend> Ins Gästebuch eintragen:</legend>
	<table id="personal">
      <tr>
		<th>Datum</th>
		<td><?php echo $datum;?></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
		<th><label for="name">Dein Name*</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="name" id="name" size="20" /></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
	    <th><label for="e-mail">E-Mail</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="email_1" id="email_1" size="10" />@<input type="text" class="text" name="email_2" id="email_2" size="14" /></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
		<th><label for="hp">Deine Homepage</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="hp" id="hp" size="30" /></td>
	  </tr>
	</table>
	</fieldset>
	<fieldset>
	<legend>Dein Eintrag:</legend>
	<textarea name="inhalt" id="inhalt" cols="40" rows="8"></textarea></td>
	<!-- Anfang Emoticons -->
		  <table id="personal">
			<tr>
				<th colspan="6">Emoticons</th>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="smile">:-) oder :)</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/smile.gif" alt="smilie smile" /></td>
				<th><label for="wow">:-O oder :O</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/wow.gif" alt="smilie wow" /></td>
				<th><label for="zwinker">;-) oder ;)</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/zwinker.gif" alt="smile zwinker" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="clap">:A: oder :a:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/clap.gif" alt="smilie clap" /></td>   
				<th><label for="biggrin">:-D oder :D</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/biggrin.gif" alt="smilie biggrin" /></td>
				<th><label for="woot">:G: oder :g:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/w00t.gif" alt="smilie woot" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="cool">:C: oder :c:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/cool.gif" alt="smilie cool" /></td>
				<th><label for="jogi">:J: oder :j:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/jogi.gif" alt="smilie jogi" /></td>
				<th><label for="solala">:-P oder :P</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/solala.gif" alt="smilie solala" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="boogie">:B: oder :b:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/boogie.gif" alt="smilie boogie" /></td>
				<th><label for="traurig">:-( oder :(</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/traurig.gif" alt="smilie traurig" /></td>
				<th><label for="bad">:-S oder :S</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/bad.gif" alt="smilie bad" /></td>
			</tr>
		  </table>
	</fieldset>
	<!-- Ende Emoticons -->
	<p id="submit"><input type="submit" value="Abschicken" /></p>
 
	<p class="zurueck"><a href="../Gbook.php_construct">Zur&uuml;ck zu den Eintr&auml;gen</a></p>
</form>

<?php
}
else
{
	$eintrag = strip_tags($eintrag);
	$eintrag = htmlentities($eintrag);
	$eintrag = replace($eintrag);
	$sql = "INSERT INTO gbook VALUES ('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt','$ip')";
	@mysql_query($sql) or die("Konnte keine Daten in die Datenbank schreiben!<\br />
	Bitte versuchen Sie es sp&auml;ter noch einmal. <a href=\"../gbook.php\">HIER</a> gelangen Sie zur&uuml;ck zum G&auml;stebuch.");
?>

	<p class="danke">Vielen Dank f&uuml;r Deinen Eintrag!<br />
	   <a href="../Gbook.php_construct">HIER</a> geht&acute;s zur&uuml;ck ins G&auml;stebuch</p>

<?php
}
?>
```


----------



## rd4eva (30. Dezember 2009)

So beim spontan überfliegen fällt mir folgendes auf:



> if(!$submit)



Hast du es nur nicht mitkopiert oder wird die wirklich nirgends definiert!?
Das gleiche bei $name und $inhalt.



> $sql = "INSERT INTO gbook VALUES ('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt','$ip')";



Mein SQL ist schon etwas eingerostet aber musste man beim Insert nicht die Spaltennamen übergeben?!


```
Insert Into tabelle (Spalte1,Spalte2,...) VALUES ('Wert1','Wert2',..)
```


----------



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, da wird der Fehler sein.

$sql = "INSERT INTO gbook VALUES ('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt','$ip')";

Wenn in deiner Datenbank die Einträge nicht gerade _leer_ , $datum $name heißen, kommst du nicht weit.

Korrekt wäre es so:

Sofern ich alle Bezeichner korrekt getroffen habe 

```
$sql = "INSERT INTO gbook (abc, datum, name, email_1, email_2, hp, inhalt, ip) VALUES('{$_POST['abc']}', '{$_POST['datum']}, '{$_POST['email_1']}, '{$_POST['email_2']}, '{$_POST['hp']}, '{$_POST['inhalt']}, '{$_POST['ip]}')";
```

Hoffe, ich irre mich nicht. Für abc musst du natürlich den Bezeichner verwenden, der eigentlich da stehen müsste.

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## El_ChiBchA (30. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  bin gleich wieder motiviert zum weitermachen !

Also hab mal den code bei INSERT angepasst, jedoch ohne Erfolg:

```
$sql = "INSERT INTO gbook (id,datum,name,email_1,email_2,hp,inhalt,ip) VALUES
('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt','$ip')";
	@mysql_query($sql) or die("Konnte keine Daten in die Datenbank schreiben!<\br />
```

Hab mal per GET die Daten auf den Bildschirm ausgegeben und nur name, email, hp und Inhalt angezeigt bekommen. (also weder datum noch ip)

```
echo $_GET['id']." ".$_GET['datum']." ".$_GET['name']." ".$_GET['email_1']."@".$_GET['email_2']."<br>".$_GET['hp']." ".$_GET['inhalt']."<br>".$_GET['ip'];
```

Und das mit $submit verstehe ich auch ned so ganz -> Formular war z.T. ein Code schnipsel den ich mal aufgelesen hab. 

Wie kann ich den die Definieren aus dem Formular?

Falls Ihr ne andere Idee habt wie ich es umsetzen könnte, wäre ich froh.


----------



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, existieren die GEt Variablen für datum ip nicht, aus einem einfachen Grund, weil du sie selbst erstellt hast.
Kann mich aber auch irren

1. Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich nicht weiß, wo der Fehler ist. ich weiß ja net mal, ob die Schleife überhaupt ausgeführt wird. Du solltest an den Stellen Text ausgeben und gucken ob der am Bildschirm erscheint.

2. Lösch dieses submit
Dem vertraue ich nicht und ändere es in folgenden Eintrag
if(isset($_POST['name'])){

Soweit ich weiß existieren Post und GET Variablen erst beim Submit, vorher sind sie leer,3

Hoffe es hilft, wenn ja, immer schon den Danke! Knopf unter m Beitrag klicken^^

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## rd4eva (30. Dezember 2009)

Das Datum kann er dir nicht übergeben weil es in keinem Formularfeld steht



> <td><?php echo $datum;?></td>



So würde er es dir übergeben


```
<td><input type="text" name="datum" value="<?php echo $datum;?>"></td>
```

Die ip ist einfach nur Falsch deklariert 


```
$ip=$_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
```




> Hab mal per GET die Daten auf den Bildschirm ausgegeben und nur name, email, hp und Inhalt angezeigt bekommen. (also weder datum noch ip)



Per GET? Dein Formular verschickt per POST?! 

BTW. gib deinem Submit Button mal einen Namen (z.B. name="submit" ) und dann schreib folgendes einfach mal ganz oben hin.


```
if (isset($_POST['submit'])){
print_r($_POST);
}
```

Dann füll dein Formular mal aus und schick es ab. (Du kannst ja die SQL Geschichte derweil mal auskommentieren)

Wenn du dann siehst was dabei rauskommt und es verstehst wirst du schon weiter kommen denke ich


----------



## El_ChiBchA (30. Dezember 2009)

Diese Form von Print ist viel aufschlussreicher!  Thks, Nur verstehe ich es nicht 

Wenn ich nun mein Formular abschicke erschein folgender Text:


```
Array ( [datum] => 30.12.2009 [name] => Nicolas [email_1] => muster [email_2] => muster.ch [hp] => muster.ch [inhalt] => TEST :) :( [submit] => Abschicken )
```

Kannste mir ein bisschen licht ins Dunkel bringen :-(



Hier noch der ganze angepasste CODE:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
  
  <title>Gästebuch Salsortega</title>
  
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="../style/gbook.css" type="text/css" media="screen,projection" />
</head>


<body scroll="auto">
<?php
include("../inc/connect_inc_2.php");
include("../inc/functions_inc.php");

$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
$datum = date("d.m.Y");

$fehler = 0;
$fehlermeldungStart = '<table width="600" border="0" bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" align="center">'."\n";
$fehlermeldung = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\"><span class=\"header\"
				 >Ayayay! Es traten Fehler auf!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
$fehlermeldungEnde = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\">Klicke bitte auf <
					 a href=\"javascript:history.back()\">Zur&uuml;ck</a> und &auml;ndere Deine Angaben!</td>\n</tr>\n";
$fehlermeldungEnde .= "</table>\n";

if($name == "")
{
	$fehler = 1;
	$fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Name:</td>\n";
	$fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\"
					  >Du hast noch keinen Namen eingegeben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}
if($inhalt == "")
{
	$fehler = 1;
	$fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Eintrag:</td>\n";
	$fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\"
					  >Du hast noch keinen Eintrag geschrieben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}
?>



<?php
if(isset($_POST['submit']))
{
print_r($_POST);

?>

<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" name="eintragung" id="contactForm" />
  <fieldset><legend> Ins Gästebuch eintragen:</legend>
	<table id="personal">
      <tr>
		<th>Datum</th>
		<td><input type="text" name="datum" value="<?php echo $datum;?>" /></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
		<th><label for="name">Dein Name*</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="name" id="name" size="20" /></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
	    <th><label for="e-mail">E-Mail</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="email_1" id="email_1" size="10" />@<input
			type="text" class="text" name="email_2" id="email_2" size="14" /></td>
	  </tr>
	  <tr>
		<th><label for="hp">Deine Homepage</label></th>
		<td><input type="text" class="text" name="hp" id="hp" size="30" /></td>
	  </tr>
	</table>
	</fieldset>
	<fieldset>
	<legend>Dein Eintrag:</legend>
	<textarea name="inhalt" id="inhalt" cols="40" rows="8"></textarea></td>
	<!-- Anfang Emoticons -->
		  <table id="personal">
			<tr>
				<th colspan="6">Emoticons</th>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="smile">:-) oder :)</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/smile.gif" alt="smilie smile" /></td>
				<th><label for="wow">:-O oder :O</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/wow.gif" alt="smilie wow" /></td>
				<th><label for="zwinker">;-) oder ;)</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/zwinker.gif" alt="smile zwinker" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="clap">:A: oder :a:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/clap.gif" alt="smilie clap" /></td>   
				<th><label for="biggrin">:-D oder :D</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/biggrin.gif" alt="smilie biggrin" /></td>
				<th><label for="woot">:G: oder :g:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/w00t.gif" alt="smilie woot" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="cool">:C: oder :c:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/cool.gif" alt="smilie cool" /></td>
				<th><label for="jogi">:J: oder :j:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/jogi.gif" alt="smilie jogi" /></td>
				<th><label for="solala">:-P oder :P</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/solala.gif" alt="smilie solala" /></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<th><label for="boogie">:B: oder :b:</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/boogie.gif" alt="smilie boogie" /></td>
				<th><label for="traurig">:-( oder :(</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/traurig.gif" alt="smilie traurig" /></td>
				<th><label for="bad">:-S oder :S</label></th>
				<td><img src="../images/bad.gif" alt="smilie bad" /></td>
			</tr>
		  </table>
	</fieldset>
	<!-- Ende Emoticons -->
	<p id="submit"><input type="submit" name="submit" value="Abschicken" /></p>
	<p class="zurueck"><a href="../Gbook.php_construct">Zur&uuml;ck zu den Eintr&auml;gen</a></p>
</form>

<?php
}
else
{
	$eintrag = strip_tags($eintrag);
	$eintrag = htmlentities($eintrag);
	$eintrag = replace($eintrag);

	$sql = "INSERT INTO
		gbook (id,datum,name,email_1,email_2,hp,inhalt)
		VALUES
		('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt')";
	@mysql_query($sql)
		or die("Konnte keine Daten in die Datenbank schreiben!<\br />
		Bitte versuchen Sie es sp&auml;ter noch einmal.<\br />
		<a href=\"../gbook.php\">HIER</a> gelangen Sie zur&uuml;ck zum G&auml;stebuch.");
?>

	<p class="danke">Vielen Dank f&uuml;r Deinen Eintrag!<br />
	   <a href="../Gbook.php_construct">HIER</a> geht&acute;s zur&uuml;ck ins G&auml;stebuch</p>

<?php
}
?>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## El_ChiBchA (30. Dezember 2009)

Oha..!  liegts an den Smilies?!


----------



## rd4eva (30. Dezember 2009)

http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.print-r.php

Wenn du dein Formular sendest dann wird je nachdem mit welcher Methode das Formular gesendet wurde ein $_POST bzw. $_GET Array erstellt.
In deinem Fall (<form method="post"...) also ein $_POST Array.
Falls dir der Begriff Array nichts sagt : http://de2.php.net/manual/de/language.types.array.php oder google.
Das $_POST Array enthält alle Feldnamen (z.B. <input type="text" *name="textfeld"*...) und die dazugehörigen Werte (...value="textfeldWert").

z.B.


> [datum] => 30.12.2009



Bedeutet also nichts anderes als das dein Formular ein Feld mit dem namen datum enthielt und in diesem Feld war 30.12.2009 als Wert eingetragen.

Also in deinem Code ist einiges durcheinander gewürfelt.
Ich hab mal schnell im Notepad was zusammen geschustert was definitiv keine schöne Lösung ist aber wenigstens (sofern ich keinen Fehler eingebaut habe) funktionieren sollte.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
  
  <title>Gästebuch Salsortega</title>
  
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="../style/gbook.css" type="text/css" media="screen,projection" />
</head>


<body scroll="auto">
<?php
include("../inc/connect_inc_2.php");
include("../inc/functions_inc.php");

$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
$datum = date("d.m.Y");


if(isset($_POST['submit']))
{

foreach ($_POST as $v => $k){
	$$v = $k;
}

$fehler = 0;
$fehlermeldungStart = '<table width="600" border="0" bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" align="center">'."\n";
$fehlermeldung = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\"><span class=\"header\"
                 >Ayayay! Es traten Fehler auf!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
$fehlermeldungEnde = "<tr>\n<td bgcolor=\"#227CAC\" colspan=\"2\" align=\"center\">Klicke bitte auf <
                     a href=\"javascript:history.back()\">Zur&uuml;ck</a> und &auml;ndere Deine Angaben!</td>\n</tr>\n";
$fehlermeldungEnde .= "</table>\n";

if($name == "")
{
    $fehler = 1;
    $fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Name:</td>\n";
    $fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\"
                      >Du hast noch keinen Namen eingegeben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}
if($inhalt == "")
{
    $fehler = 1;
    $fehlermeldung .= "<tr>\n<td width=\"190\" bgcolor=\"#227CAC\">Dein Eintrag:</td>\n";
    $fehlermeldung .= "<td width=\"410\" bgcolor=\"#dedede\"><span class=\"fehler\"
                      >Du hast noch keinen Eintrag geschrieben!</span></td>\n</tr>\n";
}


if ($fehler == 0){

$eintrag = strip_tags($eintrag);
    $eintrag = htmlentities($eintrag);
    $eintrag = replace($eintrag);

    $sql = "INSERT INTO
        gbook (id,datum,name,email_1,email_2,hp,inhalt)
        VALUES
        ('','$datum','$name','$email_1','$email_2,'$hp','$inhalt')";
    @mysql_query($sql)
        or die("Konnte keine Daten in die Datenbank schreiben!<\br />
        Bitte versuchen Sie es sp&auml;ter noch einmal.<\br />
        <a href=\"../gbook.php\">HIER</a> gelangen Sie zur&uuml;ck zum G&auml;stebuch.");
?>
<p class="danke">Vielen Dank f&uuml;r Deinen Eintrag!<br />
<a href="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/Gbook.php_construct">HIER</a> geht&acute;s zur&uuml;ck ins G&auml;stebuch</p>
<?php

}else{

echo $fehlermeldungStart;
echo $fehlermeldung;
echo $fehlermeldungEnde;

?>

<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" name="eintragung" id="contactForm" />
  <fieldset><legend> Ins Gästebuch eintragen:</legend>
    <table id="personal">
      <tr>
        <th>Datum</th>
        <td><input type="text" name="datum" value="<?php echo $datum;?>" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="name">Dein Name*</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="name" id="name" size="20" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="e-mail">E-Mail</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="email_1" id="email_1" size="10" />@<input
            type="text" class="text" name="email_2" id="email_2" size="14" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="hp">Deine Homepage</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="hp" id="hp" size="30" /></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </fieldset>
    <fieldset>
    <legend>Dein Eintrag:</legend>
    <textarea name="inhalt" id="inhalt" cols="40" rows="8"></textarea></td>
    <!-- Anfang Emoticons -->
          <table id="personal">
            <tr>
                <th colspan="6">Emoticons</th>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="smile">:-) oder :)</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/smile.gif" alt="smilie smile" /></td>
                <th><label for="wow">:-O oder :O</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/wow.gif" alt="smilie wow" /></td>
                <th><label for="zwinker">;-) oder ;)</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/zwinker.gif" alt="smile zwinker" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="clap">:A: oder :a:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/clap.gif" alt="smilie clap" /></td>   
                <th><label for="biggrin">:-D oder :D</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/biggrin.gif" alt="smilie biggrin" /></td>
                <th><label for="woot">:G: oder :g:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/w00t.gif" alt="smilie woot" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="cool">:C: oder :c:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/cool.gif" alt="smilie cool" /></td>
                <th><label for="jogi">:J: oder :j:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/jogi.gif" alt="smilie jogi" /></td>
                <th><label for="solala">:-P oder :P</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/solala.gif" alt="smilie solala" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="boogie">:B: oder :b:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/boogie.gif" alt="smilie boogie" /></td>
                <th><label for="traurig">:-( oder :(</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/traurig.gif" alt="smilie traurig" /></td>
                <th><label for="bad">:-S oder :S</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/bad.gif" alt="smilie bad" /></td>
            </tr>
          </table>
    </fieldset>
    <!-- Ende Emoticons -->
    <p id="submit"><input type="submit" name="submit" value="Abschicken" /></p>
    <p class="zurueck"><a href="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/Gbook.php_construct">Zur&uuml;ck zu den Eintr&auml;gen</a></p>
</form>

<?php
}
}else{
?>


<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF ?>" name="eintragung" id="contactForm" />
  <fieldset><legend> Ins Gästebuch eintragen:</legend>
    <table id="personal">
      <tr>
        <th>Datum</th>
        <td><input type="text" name="datum" value="<?php echo $datum;?>" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="name">Dein Name*</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="name" id="name" size="20" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="e-mail">E-Mail</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="email_1" id="email_1" size="10" />@<input
            type="text" class="text" name="email_2" id="email_2" size="14" /></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <th><label for="hp">Deine Homepage</label></th>
        <td><input type="text" class="text" name="hp" id="hp" size="30" /></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </fieldset>
    <fieldset>
    <legend>Dein Eintrag:</legend>
    <textarea name="inhalt" id="inhalt" cols="40" rows="8"></textarea></td>
    <!-- Anfang Emoticons -->
          <table id="personal">
            <tr>
                <th colspan="6">Emoticons</th>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="smile">:-) oder :)</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/smile.gif" alt="smilie smile" /></td>
                <th><label for="wow">:-O oder :O</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/wow.gif" alt="smilie wow" /></td>
                <th><label for="zwinker">;-) oder ;)</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/zwinker.gif" alt="smile zwinker" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="clap">:A: oder :a:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/clap.gif" alt="smilie clap" /></td>   
                <th><label for="biggrin">:-D oder :D</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/biggrin.gif" alt="smilie biggrin" /></td>
                <th><label for="woot">:G: oder :g:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/w00t.gif" alt="smilie woot" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="cool">:C: oder :c:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/cool.gif" alt="smilie cool" /></td>
                <th><label for="jogi">:J: oder :j:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/jogi.gif" alt="smilie jogi" /></td>
                <th><label for="solala">:-P oder :P</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/solala.gif" alt="smilie solala" /></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <th><label for="boogie">:B: oder :b:</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/boogie.gif" alt="smilie boogie" /></td>
                <th><label for="traurig">:-( oder :(</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/traurig.gif" alt="smilie traurig" /></td>
                <th><label for="bad">:-S oder :S</label></th>
                <td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/bad.gif" alt="smilie bad" /></td>
            </tr>
          </table>
    </fieldset>
    <!-- Ende Emoticons -->
    <p id="submit"><input type="submit" name="submit" value="Abschicken" /></p>
    <p class="zurueck"><a href="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/Gbook.php_construct">Zur&uuml;ck zu den Eintr&auml;gen</a></p>
</form>


<?php
}
?>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ComFreek (30. Dezember 2009)

@Pschychodelics:

Also ich gebe nie die Spaltennamen an und es funktioniert. Außer du willst nicht alle Spalten füllen, nur ausgewählte. Die anderen werden mit dem DEFAULT-Wert gefüllt.


----------



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey ComFreek,

gut zu wissen. Gehört zu den Sachen, die ich niemals ausprobiert hätte. Jetzt weiß ich's. Danke

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## El_ChiBchA (30. Dezember 2009)

Also vielen Dank erstmal bin ein rechtes stück vorwärts gekommen!

Ich glaube mittlerweile liegt es an der Datenbank 

ich hab mal mein connect.inc.php mal angepasst um was auslesen zu können:

```
<?
 $id = 'root'; 
 $pw = ''; 
 $host ='localhost'; 
 $db = 'Salsortega'; 
 $table = "gbook"; 

 if ($res_id = mysql_connect($host, $id, $pw))
 {
	echo "Es wurde erfolgreich zur Datenbank verbunden!<br />";
}
else
{
	die('Fehler! Datenbank gibt es nicht!');
}
 if (mysql_select_db($db))
{
	echo "Es wurde erfolgreich die Datenbank $db ausgewählt!<br />";
}
else
{
	die('<Fehler! Datenbank gibt es nicht!');
}?>
```

und habe beim INSERT


```
if(!$res_id = mysql_query($sql))
{
	die ('Fehler! SQL-Befehl ist falsch.');
}
```

Als fehlermeldung kommt jetzt:

Es wurde erfolgreich zur Datenbank verbunden!
Es wurde erfolgreich die Datenbank Salsortega ausgewählt!
Fehler! SQL-Befehl ist falsch.

Könnt Ihr villeicht prüfen ob ich da n Fehler habe, im Anhang findet Ihr ein Print Sc:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=50226&stc=1&d=1262185463


----------

